# Eclipse und EMF



## Gast (14. Nov 2007)

Hi, ich hätte ein Frage.

Ich habe mir mittels eines xml-schemas einen emf-editor zusammengestellt. Soweit so gut - der emf-editor wird ausgeführt.  Möchte ich nun aber meinen EMF-Editor bearbeiten funktioniert es nicht. Ich kann keine Child-Knoten erstellen. Die Funktion ist grau hinterlegt. Was soll ich noch tun?

greets

fred


----------



## Wildcard (14. Nov 2007)

Vielleicht erlaubt der Root Knoten keine Kinder (Kinder sind eReferences mit Containment=true)?


----------



## Gast (18. Nov 2007)

@ Wildcard:

wo kann ich das mit ereferences einstellen?


----------



## Wildcard (19. Nov 2007)

Poste doch mal deine *.ecore.


----------

